# boss asked me for a price



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I work for an equipment rental company, they have always plowed themselves with a couple of skidsteers with 5' buckets. It takes two guys forever to plow, and these are guys who are supposed to be working, so they fall way behind. Plus last week one of them hit a storm drain at full speed, stopped him dead (buckets dont trip!) and he busted his head. So the boss saw that I have a magnetic plowing sign on my pickup and asked me to give him a price for doing the lot. I don't have a clue what to charge. If it was a stranger I think I could come up with something, but whereas I work there I don't want to overcharge or do it for nothing either. Since they have never had to pay for it before, I suspect that they will think anything is too much. I don't think it will be too hard to do, it surrounds a building, 40' by 120' I'd guess. The paved area is about 40' wide, however there is equipment parked all along the sides, so snow will need to be pushed all the way to the ends. At three corners there are nice big areas to stack the snow in, so I dont think that is a problem, plus I have free rein with a skidsteer to move snowpiles around if I need to. I'm hoping I will be able to do it quickly enough to make it worthwhile. It takes the guys a couple hours to plow with the skidsteers, I think I can knock it out in under an hour, but I won't know for ure until tomorrow. I thought about suggesting that they get a couple outside estimates, which I know would be high, that way I could beat them and still make a buck. And I am there anyway, so it's not like I have to travel. I'm just afraid they think they will get it for dirt cheap.


----------



## fourspeedfish (Nov 18, 2005)

if your on the clock subtract your hourly rate from your hourly rate of your truck, to get a price...my .02


----------



## little pat (Feb 14, 2004)

I would quote him just like anyone else. If he gets someone from the outside to do it, you never know when that person will show up if at all. Since you will be there already, he can depend on you to get the job done ontime.


----------

